# How did you choose your clinic?



## Demmy (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi, I'm in touch with two clincs in North Cyprus but I dont know what to base the decision on. I've had acceptable email communication with both of them, and the prices are similar. Not sure what else I should be asking. 

Thanks.


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi Demmy

i did a lot of research and read reviews of the clinics. Then booked online appointment to get to know them. I chose theone that felt right for me and followed my gut feeling. I went with New Life Thessaloniki. 
We ll see how it goes but at the moment it feels right.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

You need to dig deeper and ask clinics these questions: 7 questions to ask the IVF clinic before a Donor Egg IVF Abroad Hope this helps


----------

